# Proud FURMOMMY



## CorgiPaws

ETA: Dangit, I want to share pictures, TOO. Post edited to add photos. 


I feed raw. 








I *don't* hit my dogs.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My dogs live *inside. *








My dogs sleep in my house... generally* on my bed*. 
























My dogs are a *part of my family*.
I consider my dogs to be my "*kids*" in every meaning of the word. 
I *don't *use shock collars, prong collars, or choke chains.








This house runs on *positive reinforcement.*
My dogs have coats. Yup, coats.... *cute* ones, too. It's friggin' cold in the winter!








They get to *run, play, and be dogs*... free of teathers and chains. 









It has been brought to my attention, recently, that "furmommy" is apparently a dis, a derogatory term, something to laugh at.
And apparently DFC has this "bad rep" because of all us fur mommies that don't give our furkids a good whack around every now and then. 
Well, then call me a damn FURMOMMY... THAT is a title I can wear with pride.


----------



## Caty M

I don't see why you'd want to be anything BUT that! The dogs are happy, I'm happy, especially when it's cold and I have my 10lb hot water bottle cuddled with me!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

PuppyPaws said:


> I feed raw.
> I *don't* hit my dogs.
> My dogs live *inside. *
> My dogs sleep in my house... generally* on my bed*.
> My dogs are a *part of my family*.
> I consider my dogs to be my "*kids*" in every meaning of the word.
> I *don't *use shock collars, prong collars, or choke chains.
> This house runs on *positive reinforcement.*
> My dogs have coats. Yup, coats.... *cute* ones, too. It's friggin' cold in the winter!
> 
> It has been brought to my attention, recently, that "furmommy" is apparently a dis, a derogatory term.
> Well, then call me a damn FURMOMMY... THAT is a title I can wear with pride.


DITTO!!!!
(Well only one has a coat....but that's cause the other 2 have them built in!:wink

OHH...and my Kitties not only have their own room in the house, but it is filled with their own toys!:wink:

So yes...I am a VERY proud Furmommi!!!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

You go girl!!!
I am a proud Furmommy too!


----------



## Tobi

PuppyPaws said:


> I feed raw.
> I *don't* hit my dogs.
> My dogs live *inside. *
> My dogs sleep in my house... generally* on my bed*.
> My dogs are a *part of my family*.
> I consider my dogs to be my "*kids*" in every meaning of the word.
> I *don't *use shock collars, prong collars, or choke chains.
> This house runs on *positive reinforcement.*
> My dogs have coats. Yup, coats.... *cute* ones, too. It's friggin' cold in the winter!
> 
> It has been brought to my attention, recently, that "furmommy" is apparently a dis, a derogatory term.
> Well, then call me a damn FURMOMMY... THAT is a title I can wear with pride.


My dog showers with me.
My dog eats of my fork, when i'm eating. (and it's adorable)
My dog is happy.

Mine needs a coat... thanks for the reminder Linsey!! :lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Tobi said:


> My dog showers with me.
> My dog eats of my fork, when i'm eating. (and it's adorable)
> My dog is happy.


You furdaddy, you.
You mean, you don't wack him around... not even a little?!


----------



## Tobi

PuppyPaws said:


> You furdaddy, you.
> You mean, you don't wack him around... not even a little?!


you mean for things that could be trained out by positive reinforcement? YA... maybe a little :lol:


----------



## rannmiller

I completely agree! Ever since I heard the term I was like "so? I've been calling myself a dogmom for years!" I guess I should thank these people for giving us a more inclusive name since I have cats too :wink:

I really don't see how I'm supposed to be offended in the slightest when someone calls me a name that basically means I'm a wonderful pet parent. In fact, I take it as a compliment! 

So I'm sending out a big thank you to everyone who thinks I'm a furmommy, and thank you for the cute new nickname, I kind of want to get bumper stickers and shirts made sporting the fact, actually! Jon, any chance we can make that happen?


----------



## CorgiPaws

Tobi said:


> you mean for things that could be trained out by positive reinforcement? YA... maybe a little :lol:


Oh good, because I learned on another forum recently that it is totally acceptable AND I QUOTE to "beat the sh*t out of them" if they have an accident inside... at 3 months old. :wacko:


----------



## CorgiPaws

rannmiller said:


> "so? I've been calling myself a dogmom for years!"


I actually have a car magnet that says "dog mom" and it's a giant pink paw print!
...among the "I love my boxer" and "I love great danes" ones... LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I wonder what I....I mean people....would be called when they have a cat who is shaved because of getting too warm...but also likes jaunts around outside on his leash and harness in the winter.....IN HIS SWEATER!!:wink: :tongue: Not that I would have done that or anything!!LOL :lol:


----------



## jdatwood

rannmiller said:


> So I'm sending out a big thank you to everyone who thinks I'm a furmommy, and thank you for the cute new nickname, I kind of want to get bumper stickers and shirts made sporting the fact, actually! Jon, any chance we can make that happen?


Shirts, SIMPLE.


----------



## hmbutler

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh good, because I learned on another forum recently that it is totally acceptable AND I QUOTE to "beat the sh*t out of them" if they have an accident inside... at 3 months old. :wacko:



Ohhhhh that sh*ts me!! My husbands friend has, on multiple times, said how he whacks their husky or pushes his face in to his "accident" to teach him that it isnt right... I try telling him he's not teaching his dog anything except to be scared of him, and he is adamant that it's a proven and acceptable training method... grr makes me mad!! Thankfully I'm yet to see them do it with their 1 year old daughter lol. I admit I get frustrated with Duke sometimes (he's a year old lab, who wouldnt lol) but even if I raise my voice and scare him, I feel so freaking guilty about it! And then I do my best not to lose my cool lol


----------



## DaneMama

My dogs eat raw:










I don't hit my dogs: 










My dogs live inside:










And outside with an acre fenced yard:










My dogs sleep in my house...even in bed:










I rarely use collars...and when I do they are designer fancy ones










My dogs run their legs off...OFF leash



















And swim....










Have custom made coats by yours truly for the winter time










OH yes. I'm proud to wear the title of "furmommy" that others have put on my head. I really don't understand how that is supposed to be offensive to us...like our dogs are sissies or something LOL

I can tell ya...my dogs are pretty darn awesome!


----------



## rannmiller

jdatwood said:


> Shirts, SIMPLE.


sweet, let's do it! Although a bumper sticker would look awfully good on my car... just sayin' haha! and it's one I could actually have on there without fear of being fired!


----------



## hmbutler

Oh Natalie, those photo's are amazing!! You're really making me want to go out and adopt at least 5 great danes... hahaha. Somehow I dont think my house and yard would accommodate them? Plus look at the size of the couch I'd have to buy.. haha :biggrin:

Now they're some VERY happy dogs!! How much happier does a dog look when it's running off-leash??


----------



## Scarlett_O'

OMG....Natalie...your pictures where AWESOME!!!!:thumb: 


and OHHHHHH.....I would TOTALLY put a "FurMommy" sticker(or magnet) on Ellen!!!:thumb: (Jesse said he would put a FurDaddy one on Gerald too!:wink


----------



## jdatwood

does this make me a Furdaddy?


----------



## CorgiPaws

Oh DFC, how I love thee


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Tobi said:


> My dog showers with me.
> My dog eats of my fork, when i'm eating. (and it's adorable)
> My dog is happy.
> 
> Mine needs a coat... thanks for the reminder Linsey!! :lol:


David you are a great Furmommy!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I absolutely LOVE the crowd here on DFC!!! Proud to me a member here :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

jdatwood said:


> does this make me a Furdaddy?


Jon, Congratulations on being "Furmommy Of The Year" four years in a row!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

jdatwood said:


> does this make me a Furdaddy?


SOOOOOOOO cute!!! :wink: :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws

OK, back on topic. 
I ARE FURMOMMAH


----------



## DaneMama

I'm glad that we are all intelligent, literal, educated and respectable members here on DFC. I like that we uphold a strong sense of community here that helps people all around the world, everyday. 

Keep up the good work everyone :thumb:


----------



## hmbutler

jdatwood said:


> does this make me a Furdaddy?



** resisting... urge... to mention... chest hair... **

:lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws

hmbutler said:


> ** resisting... urge... to mention... chest hair... **
> 
> :lol:


Attempt to resist: failed
:biggrin:


----------



## Tobi

hmbutler said:


> ** resisting... urge... to mention... chest hair... **
> 
> :lol:


I comb mine :gossip:


----------



## hmbutler

PuppyPaws said:


> Attempt to resist: failed
> :biggrin:


haha I know but it had to be done!!

Jon - ur not only a furdaddy, your a great dogdaddy too :thumb: :lol:


----------



## hmbutler

And just for the record, the longer I spend on this forum, the more and more furmummy (because I'm in Australia) I become!! Duke loves you all for it :wink:


----------



## lauren43

DaneMama said:


>


Umm how are they comfortable like that? LOL I can't believe they just lay all over each other like that! I wish Avery had a canine buddy, I'm sure he'd be a great cuddler!


DaneMama said:


>


I love how each practically has their own cushion, I want to squish in there somewhere, your dogs look so comfy!

I want more pics of the brindle speckled pup he/she looks like a champ snuggler, and I just love love love the markings!!!


----------



## SerenityFL

PuppyPaws said:


> I feed raw.
> I *don't* hit my dogs.
> My dogs live *inside. *
> My dogs sleep in my house... generally* on my bed*.
> My dogs are a *part of my family*.
> I consider my dogs to be my "*kids*" in every meaning of the word.
> I *don't *use shock collars, prong collars, or choke chains.
> This house runs on *positive reinforcement.*
> My dogs have coats. Yup, coats.... *cute* ones, too. It's friggin' cold in the winter!
> 
> It has been brought to my attention, recently, that "furmommy" is apparently a dis, a derogatory term, something to laugh at.
> And apparently DFC has this "bad rep" because of all us fur mommies that don't give our furkids a good whack around every now and then.
> Well, then call me a damn FURMOMMY... THAT is a title I can wear with pride.


I also feed raw.
I also do not hit my hoodlums.
My hoodlums also live inside.
They sleep in my house, on their little doggy beds next to my bed.
They are a part of my family.
They are the only "kids", (aside from the cats), that I have or want to have. (And any future pets I may have.)
I have used a shock collar...when we lived in the Glades, around alligators...there is NO second chance! And I used a prong collar on the boy a total of 4 times, max. It is no longer needed. 
I'm actually considering getting them sno boots for the winters here. Me, the one who swore she would never dress up her dogs...but to me, this isn't about dressing up as it is keeping their feet warm and dry, for their health.

I adore the crap out of my hoodlums. I did not seek them out, they came to me. They were tossed, like garbage, in the middle of a heavily trafficked street, to die. They showed up on my doorstep, literally. I took them in and have tried to do my best by them. When I moved, where I would live and what I would rent was heavily decided BECAUSE of them. I wanted them to be able to swim in a lake and not be attacked by gators. Heck I wanted them to be able to walk outside in my own YARD and not be attacked by gators. (IN the Glades people, not next to it, IN it.) I wanted them to experience snow and the four seasons and the joy of Christmas gifts under a tree. Oh yah, they are getting a tree with gifts this year because they are my "kids". I have spent untold amounts of money on crates and collars and leashes and vet checks and wrist incidents and behavior training and clicker and treat training and toys and miscellaneous dog products such as bowls and bedding, grooming products, personal towels, more toys, and weed eaters and trimmers and flowers and rakes and trowels and other such garden supplies to tackle the giant yard to keep it maintained and the ticks down, and freezers and rental trucks and delivery charges all associated with their raw diet...it goes on.

I have spent an exorbitant amount of time training them, teaching them, working with them. When I first got them, my entire life was consumed with work and then them. I had my patience tested. I got frustrated. I had a battle of the wills with my girl hoodlum when she was a puppy and she held her pee for 24 hours just to test me. I was not happy with her in that time frame but I never hit her or smacked her around or popped her upside her head. She was a PUPPY! That's like smacking a baby because it wet its diapers. You just don't do it.

Why have I done all of this? Because they were treated like less than nothing by humans who felt it was perfectly fine to abuse them. I made a promise to them that I would do whatever I could to take care of them and give them a great life. It would be so easy to leave them crated up all day or chained up outside all day but that is not what I promised them. I promised to give them a better life, a good life, a secure life, a happy life. 

And if that makes me a "furmommy", then I'm damn proud to wear that title.


----------



## hmbutler

DaneMama said:


> My dogs sleep in my house...even in bed:


So was this your bed? Or does one of your dogs have an iphone? Haha, now THAT would be a furmommy :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

hmbutler said:


> So was this your bed? Or does one of your dogs have an iphone? Haha, now THAT would be a furmommy :wink:


Yes, believe it or not I fit in there...somewhere. I just happened to take a picture when I got up LOL


----------



## SerenityFL

Because I like Danemama's idea of photos:

Here's the girl, being taught, patiently, what recall is all about when she was still a puppy:










And despite her testing me and me having to go outside with her every 15 minutes for 24 hours straight, (that is not an exaggeration), I would never hit this adorable little thing for being a dog:










And lest some of those out there think I'm some pushover who frets when "Fluffy" gets a hair out of place, hardly. This is the hoodlums doing what they love best: Smack talking and playing



















And here's the boy, full on sprint, off leash, (look closely, he picked it up off the ground where I had laid it and put it in his mouth and ran around with it), not in my yard. Why? Because he comes when I call. And I didn't even have to beat him to teach him that:










THIS is a happy dog, and I don't even have to pretend or write post after post after post trying to convince everyone. It's obvious:










Huh. Look at that. Being a furmommy actually works out pretty damn well for me and the hoodlums.


----------



## hmbutler

SerenityFL said:


>


Is that your yard?? It looks like paradise!! Can I move in? :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL

hmbutler said:


> Is that your yard?? It looks like paradise!! Can I move in? :biggrin:


That is my yard. You can move in...but you have to bunk with the cats since the 2nd bedroom has been turned in to a cat play arena. Oh no! Another sign of being a furmommy!


----------



## CorgiPaws

SerenityFL said:


> That is my yard. You can move in...but you have to bunk with the cats since the 2nd bedroom has been turned in to a cat play arena. Oh no! Another sign of being a furmommy!


Wait... I'm not even a cat person at all. Really, I have a love hate relationship with my own... and we have a cat room... with three cat towers, a bunch of empty shelves, and deep windowsills. 

Awh shucks, I'm a furmommy.


----------



## CavePaws

This thread made my laugh hard. And smile. 
I love the furmommys and furdaddys of DFC. <3


----------



## CorgiPaws

SerenityFL said:


> And here's the boy, full on sprint, off leash, (look closely, he picked it up off the ground where I had laid it and put it in his mouth and ran around with it), not in my yard. Why? Because he comes when I call. And I didn't even have to beat him to teach him that


Amazing, isn't it?
Even FIVE MONTH old puppies can be off leash in public, and come when called.... no beatings required. In fact, I'm pretty sure he WOULD run away if I hit him around. 



















lauren43 said:


> Umm how are they comfortable like that? LOL I can't believe they just lay all over each other like that! I wish Avery had a canine buddy, I'm sure he'd be a great cuddler!


Don't you know Great Danes are stackable? I actually have an entire album on my computer called "Dane Piles" and no, it has nothing to do with poop. LOL









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

And my furkids..............






Lounging on the brand new custom furniture ****GASP***** say is isn't so!!!:biggrin::biggrin:

Isn't that what throws were made for??

And for all future overnight guests....... your bed belongs to the duo during the day!!


----------



## lauren43

Nat and Linsey, I think you two are out to convert me. I have always loved Great Danes, but the pics of your dogs just make me melt time and time again. Perhaps they will be added to my eventual dogs list (yes I have a list of breeds I'd like to someday be the furmommy of).

And yes I am a furmommy. Although Avery is the worst car rider ever, we go everywhere together. Yes he eats raw. Yes he has 12-15 collars. Yes he sleeps in my bed every single night. No, I do not hit him.


----------



## chowder

PuppyPaws said:


> Oh good, because I learned on another forum recently that it is totally acceptable AND I QUOTE to "beat the sh*t out of them" if they have an accident inside... at 3 months old. :wacko:


See.....this is why I NEVER visit other forums!!! DFC is all I need.


----------



## stajbs

Proud furmommy, and never looking back. It's the only way to be!!!!!!!

How the heck does one do a signature, put some pics there and express my furmommy status to the world???


----------



## lauren43

stajbs said:


> Proud furmommy, and never looking back. It's the only way to be!!!!!!!
> 
> How the heck does one do a signature, put some pics there and express my furmommy status to the world???


Settings at the top of the page. Find signature and have at it!


----------



## wags

I had never heard that FURMOMMY was a bad thing! Stupid other sights. Hitting your dogs UGH! Bunch O' Kooks or are they in need of being in control. That's so sad! Well like everyone my dogs are never in fear of anything here, well ok except that spray water bottle haha! That is my wooohoooo big deal and they know it when that spray bottle with water comes out they all come up and get right in my face licking me like oh no she's really had it now! So whoever is doing anything more than that needs to be shackled and become a fish owner only! Sheesh they wouldn't hurt fish I hope! Ugh! Oh and yah, ask my kids I am a big pushover!


----------



## rannmiller

lauren43 said:


> I want more pics of the brindle speckled pup he/she looks like a champ snuggler, and I just love love love the markings!!!


That's Zuri! She's a beautiful brindlequin and one of my favorites (no offense to the other Danes, of course) but she is a camp snuggler, I love her! I warned Nat that she may turn up missing when I went back to Reno but she wouldn't fit in my suitcase so I had to leave her behind :frown:


----------



## meggels

I too, am a proud furmom. I even refer to myself as a "single mother" sometimes and people think I have human children. 

Not only do my dogs live inside, but sometimes, Murph gets to come to the office with me.










The kids practically own my bed, but are usually pretty generous and let me squeeze in somewhere


















They most definitely live inside!









They get winter jackets

























And I only beat them on the days that end in "y"


----------



## rannmiller

I love those pajamas!


----------



## schtuffy

That is super cool that you get to bring him to work with you!



meggels said:


> They most definitely live inside!


...and I love his stumpy little hind legs!! Too cute


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Oh, I like this idea  

I feed raw. 









My dog live *inside. * Not only that, but she gets to sleep in the NICE leather chair! (okay.. she gets to sleep anywhere she wants!)









My dogs are a *part of my family*. I consider my dogs to be my "*kids*" in every meaning of the word. 










I *don't* use shock collars, prong collars, or choke chains.

IMG_6500 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

She doesn't have a coat... because well, it doesn't get cold enough in Florida. LOL But, she does have an awesome Squirrel costume.. does that count? 









She gets to *run, play, and be a dog*...





















She gets to swim too!

















Oh and Natalie.. can I come and let you take pictures of Harleigh? Pretty please?!


----------



## stajbs

Jealous that you or anyone gets to take their dog(s) to work. lol I need a new job!! Seriously I've been in child welfare for most of 20+ years, getting a bit fried and want a change. But with the economy it is tough to figure out what to do to still survive financially. Plus at 50 it's tough to wrap your head around "what you want to be when you grow up" and enter the second half of your life. Just know for sure dogs will always be a part of my life, I will remain a forever furmommy. Add to that we've recently started hunting again, and target shooting in a league, and started the process of becoming NRA certified instructors. So, hmmm, how to mix the recently acquired skills and dogs?????? 
Have a good day fellow furmommies and daddies!!!
Looking forward to working on my signature and maintaining my furmommy status!!! lol


----------



## Slayer Girl

Please look at all things said and all photos before being upset. I am NOT a furmommy. Humans come first. Slayer is a DOG.
But..she isn't just a dog..she is MY dog. The only time I layed a hand on her..was when she was midleap infront of my fiances vehicle.......and I snuggled her after I stopped having a heart attack. It was a corrective tap to get her attention immediatly.

She lives indoors








She sleeps in MY room








SHE is always outdoors....but on leash because that is the law.








She does wear a sweater on occasion








SHE is my NOBLE pit bull.








AND..if you need to hear how I talk to her...I took this video for the forum in question..so its not censored.


----------



## xellil

Slayer Girl said:


> I am NOT a furmommy.


I'm also uncomfortable with any variation of the term "mommy" as it relates to my connection to my dogs. That is a term that I think has recently started being used (within the last 20 years or so), and not something I grew up with. 

I don't treat my dogs like my kid either - yes they sleep on the bed, and yes they have a whole closet full of dresses, sweaters, and coats. Their medical costs are higher than the rest of us combined, and I take them pretty much everywhere except to work. 

But they don't go to school. They don't want to get a driver's license. They don't care much about getting married. They can't feed themselves, or dress themselves, or sass me. It's not a mother-child relationship. I do love them to death and it makes me very happy to have the honor of them living with me, but they are not one one-billionth as much of a responsibility and pains in the rear to raise as my son was. AND, they are not my species 

I don't think one has to consider oneself a "furmommy" to be a good dog owner. It doesn't offend me when other people do it, but I would hope I wouldn't be considered a rotten owner because I don't like to be called their mother.


----------



## Slayer Girl

Exactly what I am saying. I showed pics...my dog is far from abused or mistreated..she just..isnt my child. Children grow up and move on.A pet is a responsibility and yes..to SOME degree a possession. If you treat them with love and firmness then they quickly become a member of the family. But in my house...human members come first.


----------



## Tobi

Slayer Girl said:


> Please look at all things said and all photos before being upset. I am NOT a furmommy. Humans come first. Slayer is a DOG.
> But..she isn't just a dog..she is MY dog. The only time I layed a hand on her..was when she was midleap infront of my fiances vehicle.......and I snuggled her after I stopped having a heart attack. It was a corrective tap to get her attention immediatly.


Nobody is upset with your photos or comments, its generally the derogetory comments made on another forum that some of us frequent, pretty consistently calling members here "retarded furmommies" etc

There is no doubt that people come first... OBVIOUSLY we know that our dogs are dogs... you people are the ones that gave us the title.:thumb:

I can't remember any post by any member on this forum stating that DOGS came before people... but i'll tell you this... I much prefer my dog over most of my family 



xellil said:


> I'm also uncomfortable with any variation of the term "mommy" as it relates to my connection to my dogs. That is a term that I think has recently started being used (within the last 20 years or so), and not something I grew up with.
> 
> I don't treat my dogs like my kid either - yes they sleep on the bed, and yes they have a whole closet full of dresses, sweaters, and coats. Their medical costs are higher than the rest of us combined, and I take them pretty much everywhere except to work.
> 
> But they don't go to school. They don't want to get a driver's license. They don't care much about getting married. They can't feed themselves, or dress themselves, or sass me. It's not a mother-child relationship. I do love them to death and it makes me very happy to have the honor of them living with me, but they are not one one-billionth as much of a responsibility and pains in the rear to raise as my son was. AND, they are not my species
> 
> I don't think one has to consider oneself a "furmommy" to be a good dog owner. It doesn't offend me when other people do it, but I would hope I wouldn't be considered a rotten owner because I don't like to be called their mother.


You don't have to call yourself a furmommy to be a good dog owner. It's a term that we've adopted from some wonderful people on another site 

We fully understand that dogs aren't our "babies" they are our loved pets that are treated with love and dignity.


----------



## catahoulamom

I don't know guys... I have a "pit bull type dog"... that means he's automatically DA and can't socialize, no way in hell I can take him out in public, as a matter of fact he lives in a crate in the backyard because he is so damn dangerous I can't even trust him to be around my other dogs... every once in a while I have to beat him into submission so he remembers I am his "alpha dog"...

*NOT*.



























Actually, I sing to my dogs. There is always at least one sleeping in my bed. They eat the best food. I let them kiss me on the mouth, don't care.

ETA: I'd also like to say that while, yes, they are as important to me as my children, and at times I treat them as such... my first and foremost responsibility to them is to fulfill their needs as a dog.


----------



## Slayer Girl

Julie said:


> I don't know guys... I have a "pit bull type dog"... that means he's automatically DA and can't socialize, no way in hell I can take him out in public, as a matter of fact he lives in a crate in the backyard because he is so damn dangerous I can't even trust him to be around my other dogs... every once in a while I have to beat him into submission so he remembers I am his "alpha dog"...
> 
> *NOT*.
> 
> View attachment 4085
> View attachment 4086
> View attachment 4087
> View attachment 4088
> 
> 
> Actually, I sing to my dogs. There is always at least one sleeping in my bed. They eat the best food. I let them kiss me on the mouth, don't care.


 That was a very ignorant statement...did you look at my dog??/ she is on leash in public..thats the law. I know there IS a POSSIBILITY of DA. I walk her near areas where other dogs walk..i train her with obedience and Ive never "beat her into submission".


----------



## jdatwood

Slayer Girl said:


> Exactly what I am saying. I showed pics...my dog is far from abused or mistreated..she just..isnt my child. Children grow up and move on.A pet is a responsibility and yes..to SOME degree a possession. If you treat them with love and firmness then they quickly become a member of the family. But in my house...human members come first.


Now you're just splitting hairs...

I think it's funny that some of your friends called us "furmommies" in derogatory manner. We are having fun with the term and now you want to argue about it. 

I don't want human kids, EVER. Who cares if I call my dogs my "kids"??

Humans come first in this house as well. Nothing matters more that Natalie and myself. Know what comes second? Our KIDS/dogs


----------



## Slayer Girl

jdatwood said:


> Now you're just splitting hairs...
> 
> I think it's funny that some of your friends called us "furmommies" in derogatory manner. We are having fun with the term and now you want to argue about it.
> 
> I don't want human kids, EVER. Who cares if I call my dogs my "kids"??


IM splitting hairs? You guys start a thread insulting people and bringing heat and I politely post photos of my dog and explain how I feel and thats not ok??? so you can poke fun of us as a collective and i cant say a thing???? I think that is unfair.


----------



## Tobi

Slayer Girl said:


> IM splitting hairs? You guys start a thread insulting people and bringing heat and I politely post photos of my dog and explain how I feel and thats not ok??? so you can poke fun of us as a collective and i cant say a thing???? I think that is unfair.


We simply turned a derogatory term that you guys coined and turned it into something positive... What thread is insulting people? are you insulted by this thread because were happy about the way that we treat our animals?


----------



## jdatwood

Slayer Girl said:


> IM splitting hairs? You guys start a thread insulting people and bringing heat and I politely post photos of my dog and explain how I feel and thats not ok??? so you can poke fun of us as a collective and i cant say a thing???? I think that is unfair.


Umm.... what thread was insulting people? We're having fun here... Your buddies at PBC thought they were insulting us. All it did was make us laugh. 

Take a deep breath, move on... nobody said you "can't say a thing"


----------



## Slayer Girl

also..;I want to point out i didnt say a thing in this thread about you guys refering to yourself as such. I wasnt picking a fight. i was taking the opportunity to share with people the wonderful life my dog leads..just like all of you.


----------



## Cliffdog

This thread is just... lol.


----------



## xellil

I didn't know that term was being used as an insult. 

Some people here have dachshunds and probably know of the dachshund board out there where the folks "talk" in dog voices. This forum isn't anything close to that. Everyone on that forum is very nice, though - it was just my first experience with a bunch of small-dog people. Doberman owners don't tend to infantalize their dogs so much. Every place has its own personality.


----------



## jdatwood

Slayer Girl said:


> also..;I want to point out i didnt say a thing in this thread about you guys refering to yourself as such. I wasnt picking a fight. i was taking the opportunity to share with people the wonderful life my dog leads..just like all of you.


and nobody responded to your pics in a negative way did they? We saw the pics of your dogs wonderful life. Thanks for adding to the post!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Scarlett_O' said:


> I absolutely LOVE the crowd here on DFC!!! Proud to me a member here :biggrin:


You and me both!!


----------



## Donna Little

Furmommy is definitely a title I can live up to. I not only consider it an obligation to provide the best for them in all ways possible but it's also a privilege to share my life with my dogs. Most of my guys have come from less than wonderful situations and I fully intend to make sure the rest of their lives are nothing short of fabulous. I've done my job as a mom to my 2 legged son and now I'll continue to care for my dogs as if they were my kids. Their basic needs are very similar and to be honest most of them are a little nicer than my 2 legged kid. (Did I just type that out loud?) 
They are taken into consideration in every decision my husband and I make. If we vacation, (which we rarely do) we're sure to go where they are also welcome. I can't begin to tell you the changes I made in my life to take care of Tommy in his final days as well as my Chihuahua Cricket before she passed away a few yrs ago. My days centered around making their lives comfortable and keeping them safe from getting hurt. Little blind dogs tend to get themselves in trouble sometimes. Everyone in my life knows how vitally important my dogs are to me. If any of my friends called to ask me to go somewhere with them they'd start by asking, "Can you leave Tommy for a couple of hours to go...?" Now I'm beginning to see that same need for caretaking rapidly approaching with my senior Dachshund. She has mild dementia and is becoming incontinent. Rather than get irritated that her bed has to be checked constantly for pee, and having to monitor where she is in the house because she gets a little lost, I feel like it's an honor to be there for her when she needs me the most. She's been with me for the majority of my marriage and has always been just nearly a perfect little soul. They all deserve nothing less that my best care. Yeah, I'm a furmommy. I see no problem with that at all.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Oh Christ. Not again. Another great thread going to crap. How many times has this happened in the last week or so?

ETA: I miss my old forum. :sad:


----------



## catahoulamom

Slayer Girl said:


> That was a very ignorant statement...did you look at my dog??/ she is on leash in public..thats the law. I know there IS a POSSIBILITY of DA. I walk her near areas where other dogs walk..i train her with obedience and Ive never "beat her into submission".


How is that an ignorant statement? I said nothing about you or your dog. I have read on a breed specific pit bull forum that MANY MANY MANY agree that BEATING THEIR ANIMALS is an acceptable way to discipline. My post had nothing to do with you or your dog, I don't know your dog, if she's friendly with other dogs, or DA. Good for you for keeping her on the leash when you're out in public, I wish more people would.


----------



## jdatwood

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh Christ. Not again. Another great thread going to crap. How many times has this happened in the last week or so?
> 
> ETA: I miss my old forum. :sad:


I know, how many threads have the PBC clan gotten locked down this week? 

Maybe we should go troll their forum too?


----------



## meggels

My mom proudly has a fridge on her magnet that I bought for her that says "I love my granddogs" lol


----------



## Cliffdog

jdatwood said:


> Maybe we should go troll their forum too?


You're very welcome to come on over! I've actually been a member here longer than PBC, for what it's worth. 

As far as PBC members 'trolling' this place.... "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." :lol:


----------



## jdatwood

"Cliff" (not sure what else to call you...)

I think I'll pass. I have no desire to spend time on a forum that condones abuse of animals as a means to correct behavior

I've been running internet forums for 14 years. I WELL aware what the term "troll" means 

Here's a couple of examples for you :wink:


----------



## Cliffdog

The posters are TL;DR. Trolling is causing disruption for the purpose of amusement. The members of PBC here have merely voiced their opinion on the training and raising of dogs and have been called cruel for doing such. Having an opinion varying from the masses is not trolling.

Well, if you ever change your mind, the invitation stands!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

I'm actually a member of PBC. Never go there because I don't really care for it at all, but just went there and read the thread. LOL - hilarious. I really like how one person said this forum thought the dog in question was stressed, bored, etc., because he wasn't fat and didn't have a belly. 

Hello people... this is a dog FOOD forum who heavily promotes RAW and healthy eating. We sure like 'em to be fat... my poor dog and her fat belly 

IMG_6189 by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

agility by AdventuresOfACrazyLab, on Flickr

Ahem - now back to topic. Happy to be a furmommy - woohoo!! :biggrin:


----------



## kady05

I see no "trolling" from any of the PBC members here. I certainly am not a troll.. I don't think LOL. I see people coming over from a different forum (some because a few of us have recommended this forum as a great source for raw feeding) with *gasp* a different opinion on how to keep/discipline/etc. dogs. Not sure when not agreeing with the more active members of a forum became trolling.. perhaps I missed that internet memo though.


----------



## leilaquinn

I don't think I would use the phrase to describe myself, mostly because I picture a really really hairy lady:biggrin1: with a really hairy human baby. I'm sure lots of people would call me one though. I sure don't hit or beat my dog, I've never caused him genuine pain on purpose. i've smacked him very lightly on the butt a few times when I've snuck up on him with his head in the trash, but just to startle him. i drum on his belly harder when we play (which he loves) and I smack my husband harder regularly (we play and wrestle kind of rough, kind of like pit bulls actually) 

I do sometimes use a prong collar (I use a hermsprenger 'nech tech' the teeth are smaller and duller, I find it only vaugely annoying, yes I put it on myself) I admit I am torn about it. I've never used one on any other dog, and think they would be excessive for MOST dogs, but this particular moose, when desiring to chase a squirrel into traffic, simply goes deaf, and after one suprise that left me with a black eye, I descided this is safer in busy situations, he is simply stronger than me, which is sad considering I definately outweigh him. I am also careful to the point of paranoia about when he is allowed off leash, no recall makes me feel as safe as a light weight 50 foot long line on hikes and such. I let him run around in the woods by my mom's house as he is just not near any real roads and with all the trees a long line would get tangled. I think some people have a misconception of a 'fur mommy' as, say, Paris Hilton with her dog in her purse, someone who's dog's feet never touch the ground and who never gets to be a dog. I think it's pretty clearly not the case with dogs that get to knaw their dinner of of whole carcasses (awsome photo btw) and rum and swim and play, even if that dog ends the day snuggling on the couch. I definately consider Luigi part of my family, I think about his well being and happiness as much as I think about my own, and he gets better food and medical care than I do. He usually falls asleep snuggled between my husband and I (not, uh, every night though) and then gets in his crate when he feels too crowded, I spend more on custom collars for him than clothes for me, He has a hoodie that he loves and clearly apreciates in the winter, and it's lavender, We are super affectionate with him, but still try to instil some boundries, and I certainly tell him that he is an annoying a**hole, but I say it in a sweet voice so he doesn't get his feelings hurt.


----------



## leilaquinn

As fo the other drama, I am a member of PBC also, and definately fall on the fur mommy side of the continueum there, but I like to understand where people who I don't really agree with are coming from, I like the diversity of many people and their opinions, i feel like it can some times help me better understand how I feel about something by hearing a large range of opposing ideas along with ones I agree with. And, I heard about this as a great resource from that forum, and I'm glad i did, as I'm learning a lot here and loving reading about all your dogs!


----------



## DaneMama

Cliffdog said:


> The posters are TL;DR. Trolling is causing disruption for the purpose of amusement. The members of PBC here have merely voiced their opinion on the training and raising of dogs and have been called cruel for doing such. Having an opinion varying from the masses is not trolling.
> 
> Well, if you ever change your mind, the invitation stands!


Right. But why all of a sudden is there an influx of PBC members? Not that we don't welcome anyone to join but it's just why now? Was it because one member from there was bad mouthing DFC because we don't condone chaining dogs? 

Me thinks this has EVERYTHING to do with it. It's hard not to go looking for support when you're being challenged....it's a natural reflex. It's just really disappointing when others elsewhere have to sink to pond scum level and talk trash when all the issue is a difference of opinions. Are you going to really say that threads pertaining to this community on PBC were handled with respect and dignity? I know who's been involved in them and what they've said, just FYI.

ETA: If people want to join up learn based on what experience and knowledge we have here....I welcome them all gladly. But people shouldnt join up on false pretenses, just makes them look bad.


----------



## Ethel

I want to greet all furmommies here, I'm glad I found you.
My dog lives inside and sleeps in my bed too, I don't hit her, I spend more on her food and needs, than on mine. She still doesn't have a coat - but I'm looking for the best I can get, boots too. Love her and want to take the best possible care. Want to give her the most pleasant life I can and protect her from every evil that I can protect her. She is my baby - at least I think so.


----------



## kady05

DaneMama said:


> Right. But why all of a sudden is there an influx of PBC members? Not that we don't welcome anyone to join but it's just why now? Was it because one member from there was bad mouthing DFC because we don't condone chaining dogs?
> 
> Me thinks this has EVERYTHING to do with it. It's hard not to go looking for support when you're being challenged....it's a natural reflex. It's just really disappointing when others elsewhere have to sink to pond scum level and talk trash when all the issue is a difference of opinions. Are you going to really say that threads pertaining to this community on PBC were handled with respect and dignity? I know who's been involved in them and what they've said, just FYI.
> 
> ETA: If people want to join up learn based on what experience and knowledge we have here....I welcome them all gladly. But people shouldnt join up on false pretenses, just makes them look bad.


Well, I know for a fact that some have come here because I've personally recommended this site to them to learn about raw feeding. The others, I can't speak for them, nor can I control what they do with their keyboards. 

However it is kind of laughable that you used the words "pond scum level" and "respect & dignity" that close together. Today I was told (on this forum) that I had a "macho masochist type personality", basically was a troll: "but you were found under the bridge, anyway.", that my PBC friends were "a few buddies that y'all recruited to come on over and stir the pot that are even slimier scum", and that I don't "have a clue about how to train a dog"

Pretty respectful, don't you think? Yet I still haven't called names (here or on PBC, go ahead and check my posts), or anything of the sort.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Holy crap, aren't most of us adults? This is getting really annoying. I liked the forum much better when every other thread WASN'T bickering back and forth for five pages and/or locked.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Slayer Girl said:


> IM splitting hairs? You guys start a thread insulting people and bringing heat and I politely post photos of my dog and explain how I feel and thats not ok??? so you can poke fun of us as a collective and i cant say a thing???? I think that is unfair.


Don't EVEN try to pull that BS. 
Poor, poor PBC folk.... being picked on by the big bad DFC crew. HA. Laughable, at best. I have seen probably 5 or 6 threads on PBC this week referencing us... and if you think WE are insulting...
SLAYER GIRL: "They are a**wipes"

Don't try to play the victim here. We took a term that YOU ALL used as a negative, and turned it into a positive thing to be proud of. 


And I find it rather rediculous that you all are acting like we are so opposed to some minor difference in opinion on the way animals should be handled. This is not a "OMG, you used a prong collar?!" difference. Many people "over there" that have joined us here BLATENTLY ADVOCATE BEATING THEIR DOGS. I don't give a damn what planet you come from, it's absolutely disgusting. 

To a person seeking help with a 10 WEEK old aggressive puppy:
MUTTKIP "No offense but the best thing you can do is b*tch slap the sh*t out of that dog!!"
CLIFFDOG "Hit it with something that REALLY hurts. Go outside and find a light, whiplike stick- a switch, if your parents raised you like mine did me you'll know what I'm talking about. If he attacks whale him with it."

About a 16 week old "aggressive" puppy
KADY05 "Wilson tried guarding a bone with me when he was a pup, maybe 14-15wks. old. We had a "moment", and he has NEVER tried it again." 
KADY05 quotes this as being the "best advice given" "do your self a favor and b*tch slap it across the room. some dogs are hard headed, and even then, it takes a few of those. (trust me, ive got one. lol)"
KADY05:might be the best advice given on this thread. Sometimes pups need a 2 second come to jesus moment.

DESTINOSCELGO quoted this:scoop that little f*cker up, all four off the ground, give him a shake and paddle his ass fierce. if he turns growl snaps, grab his muzzle and physically hold his mouth shut. 
DESTINOSCELGO: I had to do this ONCE with raj. Never had to do it again...good advice


MUTTKIP: "Pick the fat little porker up by his scruff, turn him so he's look you in the eye and let out a blood curdling woman banshee scream of no and let him dangle there for a minute to get the full effect. 
If that doesn't work, a good ol' fashion ass whoopin should work"



No, using a shock, prong, or choke collar does not automatically make someone a terrible person. And it is not something as simple as that that fuels our distaste for the way many of you think is the appropriate way to treat an animal. BUT.... we all have lines, and quite frankly, I don't care how happy your dog can look in a picture, or how awesome their health is. Anyone who honestly BELIEVES those words is not someone I can respect. Period. 
So YES. If disagreeing with trash like that makes me a furmommy, then I am the furmommiest furmommy you ever did see.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

*Linsey........I FREAKING LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rannmiller

Yay Linsey! I love when you call people out on their crap!


----------



## CorgiPaws

rannmiller said:


> Yay Linsey! I love when you call people out on their crap!


Bad mod, thread is locked! LOL
...I just couldn't stand the impression that we were pissed off by some trivial "omg, you don't call your dog a baby?!" but rather that it was so much more than that.


----------

